# Server 2003 domain upgrade



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, we have small network here with 90 systems. We have a few Server 2003 boxes that run apps and are not domain controllers. We have a few Server 2000 boxes that run apps and are not domain controllers. We have two server 2000 boxes one is our domain controller it also does DHCP, DNS, and is a print server. We have a Server 2000 box that hold our ERP software and acts as a backup domain controller. 
The tech before me use the domain controller as a file server and messed around a lot with policies and to make a long story short messed it up bad. Since then the file serving has been moved to a different box. My boss wants to replace the domain controller because twice now it has blue screened. 
What we want to do is to start fresh with a box that has server 2003 on it. We do not want to do any replicating between the old bad server 2000 box and the new server 2003 box. Yet we want to keep the same domain name and computer name on both boxes. We have to do this because our ERP software prints using computer name not IP and it is a costly mess to fix this. So we want to use the same computer name. 
Last week I setup Server 2003 on a box and manually put in all the computer names and user accounts and setup the print server part. So last weekend my boss and I came into work and turned off the old Server2000 and plugged the server 2003 into the network. Computer seem to log in fine but when it comes to browsing around the network it was slow and we had a ton of errors in the ERP software. So we gave up and turned on the old Server 2000 and we were good to go. 
I looked at event viewer and came across Event ID 5722 a lot in the servers that we had going so we can see how they worked logging in. After looking around online I came to the conclusion that I will need to rejoin each PC to the domain so I have to touch each PC. 
I also did a lot of looking around to see what other people have done and 99% of them build a Server 2003 box, put it on the network and let it replicate and when they are ready promote it to the DC. I can not do that so I like to get some advice based on my restrictions what you would do to get this network to a 2003 domain.

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can not duplicate a hostname on a any network, especially a domain controller. What you would need to do is hook up the old 2000 box, demote it, then change the hostname. Then wait for active directory to update to make sure it no longer sees the old 2000 box as a domain controller. Then go ahead and promote the 2003 box to a domain controller.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Starting from scratch is going to be painful in your situation.

What I would personally do in your situation is to add a test 2003 DC with a different hostname, fix the problems on that 2003 server and go from there. This is going to mean upgrading the schema of the 2000 DC using adprep /forestprep and adprep /domainprep. I have a step by step written up for the migration process if you want it. If you take this route, you must run the 2000 domain tools and fix any networking issues you have - this will gaurantee a clean migration. 

Once these issues are fixed on your test 2003 DC, you can start demoting the 2000 servers and adding your 2003.

There are ways to reset the group policies on windows 2000, just do a search for it.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, I still want to avoided getting any info from the old 2000 DC because of all the issues it has in AD. How bad would it be if i went this way? On the 2003 box use the same PC name and have it run the same domain name(our domain name is cabcomp.com). Then on a weekend un join all the computers and join them to a work group. Remove all the computer accounts from the 2003 box that I typed in by hand. Then turn off the 2000 box and turn on the 2003 box and rejoin all the computers to the cabcomp.com domain? Will this effect end user profiles on their desktops?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You will not be able to promote the 2003 box to a DC with the same hostname as that 2000 box without demoting it first. You said there were issues with that 2000 box, if they were global group policy settings then they have already replicated over to your other backup domain controller. If they were just local group policy settings for filesharing purposes then you shouldn't have any issues.

The other thing you could do is use the ntdsutil to purge the info from that 2000 box out of AD without acutally hooking it back up. However, you need to make sure and transfer all the server roles to the othe 2000 box first. Then promote the 2003 box.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Before jumping the gun here, can you download the 2000 support tools and run a diag on your current domain? If you can fix the current issues, then starting from scratch is a moot point and will save you days of headaches.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...F3-B835-4847-B810-BB6539362473&displaylang=en

Change the install path to c:\support to make it easier to navigate in dos. Once installed, open a cmd prompt, and go to c:\support. run the following command.

health_chk.cmd server

this will create a directory in c:\support called server. Please upload the dcdiag.txt and netdiag.txt files after removing any identifying information.

But yeah, you can do it your way, starting from scratch. If you do, get another firewall and work from a temporary network with the same subnet IP's. You cannot have 2 computers on your network with the same name.

What you are looking to do is going to put you in an "in for a penny, in for a pound" situation, and that could be good or bad. Once you start this process, it won't be so easy to go back. And a weekend isnt much to work with unless you have a team ready to help you. I would not tackle your job in one weekend alone, get some good help.

What I was suggesting will give you a way out, make life easier. It's not going to hurt anything to add a 2003 DC to your domain but again, everything hinges on the adprep running properly on your 2000 DC's.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi i be all about running tools but the issue is if i do it on the messed up 2000 box and we get errors and some thing crashes then i am SOL. This server had virues on it from 2004 that were cleaned up by the other tech. One never knows if those viruses are still in there burined in files. 

Plus my boss i know will not go for doing any thing more on this 2000 box. This 2000 box is like thin ice walk do not do any thing more than what you have to.

What do you think of my plan to take all work stations join them to a work group then turn off the 2000 box(the name of the domain that this boxes serves out is cabcomp.com). Then turn on the 2003 box and rejoin them to the cabcomp domain?
Will any one profiles get messed up from this?

Thanks


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

yes it "should" work but it's going to take a while to do so... If you're going to start from scratch, get yourself a spare box and have the 2003 DC ready to go before you start, but do it behind a different router with the same network addressing. Take one of your pc's, drop it down to a work group while still connected to your old Domain, then add it to your new domain and check the results, see if you still have the users profile. Be sure you have all your ducks in a row. 

Don't put yourself into the all or nothing situation, plan, test, then do.

You mention viruses, and that really bothers me. Part of the reason? It could be causing your problems on your DC's. Second, if these viruses are still active on your servers, then you're probably dealing with information loss and possibly active hackers. Not sure where you are, but here in canada you can face some massive fines due to the new privacy laws, fine that can bankrupt a company if you're caught.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi thanks for the advice. I am in Minnesota so as far as i know no one will go to jail over the viruses. Have you seen any issues getting server 2000 boxes to join a server 2003 domain. How about after the 2000 box is part of the domain any issues then?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

I was just thinking, you may lose your user profiles when dropping to a workgroup from a 2000 domain and adding to a 2003 domain, different schemas. Try it first before you jump in with both feet.

If by 2000 boxes you mean workstations, then no, there are no real issues running them on a 2003 domain. You can run NT and 98 on a 2003 domain. If you're talking the 2000 servers, then that's a different animal.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi we have a few 2000 work stations but we do have a few WIndows server 2000 boxes one that runs our ERP software the other is out file server.
What issues will happen with the server 2000 when we go to a server 2003 domain?
thanks


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, you started off by wanting to drop the 2000 servers cause they were causing problems... Now you want to keep them? Can't have it both ways... 

I'd still run the diagnostics on your servers, they are run in dos and won't affect anything, post them here... This is going to be a make or break job for this company and it's not for the faint of heart - and you have to do it right. 

So what is it you want to do exactly.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

For the server 2000 i want to remove the DC which is server 2000 but i want to keep the file server and ERP server which are server 2000 but not acting as a DC they are just plan old servers running server 2000. 



What I exactly want to do is to get every one to a 2003 domain with the DC having the same name as the current DC (which is w2kserver) and keep the same domain name (which is cabcomp.com). We want to remove the old server 2000 DC for good. Be nice if all the clients keep the same profiles and had no issues going from a 2000 domain to a 2003 domain. 

Since the ERP software is so wrapped up in the w2kserver name we have to stay with that for the new server. To get a bunch of files changed would be like $100 per hours which is money we do not have right now. I had being kept back by software but it happens. Just like some places still have to run old servers to support WIndows 9x and crap.

Thanks a million for all your help makes life a lot eaiser when you have advice from someone who has been there and done that.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Why can't he have them both ways? You can have a mixed 2000 2003 environment.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi i can have it both ways but a few issues stopping me. First i do not want any AD stuff to propregate between servers, there are a number of things messed up with AD on the server 2000 box. Next the ERP software is tied into the name of w2kserver and there can only be one system named that. it is such a mess i wish the ERP software was eiaser to work with but it is not. We could call support but they get $100 per hour to help and right now we just haven enough money to live and nothing more for extra stuff. We would stay on the 2000 domain until money gets better but the machine has died on us twice it is just a matter of it dying for good then we are SOL
thanks


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

What you want and what is doable at this point sbertram are two different things... Yes you can start from scratch but I don't think you realize what kind of a mess you're in for and I can see it going bad in a real hurry. What you want to do isn't a weekend job. 

Ok, no more messing around here... You have domain controllers that you are scared to do anything with, i got that.

Firstly, please, please, please download the support tools and run them on one of your servers. I need the dcdiag and netdiag files, lets check and see what problems exist on your current domain. Failure to fix current issues is bad.

Next, grab an old workstation and load 2000 server. Promote that to an additional DC - that way you won't have to mess with your current domain controllers that are problematic and you won't have to upgrade the schema on these DC's. No worries.

Once that DC is built, make it your PDC - now you have a domain controller you can work with. Yes, you're dragging over the same issues as the old but now you have a DC you can work with and you can fix. 

There are no problems that can't be fixed.

Once you are happy with this 2000 DC, then you can demote your old servers, upgrade the schema on your new 2000 PDC and bring your 2003 servers online. You're done.

Do it this way and you won't have to touch the workstations at a domain level


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi you said you if i "start from scratch but I don't think you realize what kind of a mess you're in for and I can see it going bad in a real hurry." Not to be argative but if i did start from scratch what issues will i run into? 

The support tools you said i need to run them on one of the servers do you want that to be the 2000 DC?

Making a BDC is hard becuase my boss said the server that runs out ERP software(which is a 2000 box) is our BDC. Can we have more than one BDC, if so i be willing to take a old box and load server 2000 on it and use it has a PDC. This all has to be run by my boss first if he said no i stuck then. Do not want to loose my job over this upgrade.

Thanks a million for your help you are great.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Ok, then hook the 2000 box back up to the network and demote it. That will remove AD. Change the hostname of the old 2000 box to something different. You still have the backup 2000 DC which should now hold all your server roles. Then do your forestprep domain prep on that 2000 server and promote the 2003 box with the same hostname that the old 2000 box had.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi srhoades not going to work to turn the BDC to our PDC becuase the ERP software is tied into the computer name of the PDC. Other wise that would work great.
Thanks


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Problems? well, for one, you may end up recreating profiles as you add the workstations back to the domain and transferring data from the old profiles... do that math @ 90 workstations. @ 20 minutes on each system and you're looking at 40 hours just for that... That's not including the server... 

srhoades, in all fairness, there are many unknowns here and for the sake of a couple of extra hours, I would have an extra DC to work with to fix the problems... As problems are fixed, these fixes will propogate. Once theres a 2000 DC available that's solid, then proceed with the schema upgrade and bring in the 2003 servers... 

That's just me. but you need those diagnostic reports before you start.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

ok thanks for giving me the what might go wrongs. Do you want me to runs those tools on the 2000 DC?
thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

sbertram said:


> Hi srhoades not going to work to turn the BDC to our PDC becuase the ERP software is tied into the computer name of the PDC. Other wise that would work great.
> Thanks


I'm not saying turn the BDC into the PDC. I'm saying demote the PDC and change the computer name. That way you can still use the same computername when you promote the 2003 box.

Although I also agree with rhynes that throwing up another temp DC to hold AD is a good idea.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

that would work, i have got a lot to think about and a number of ways i can now do this. How many of these domain upgrades have you been throw?
Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Going from 2000 to 2003 is really easy. The only thing it take is the domainprep forestprep when before you promote the 2003 box, otherwise it is just like promoting anyting other DC. Once you go to 2003 there is no more PDC BDC, just DC's. The 2003 box emulates both so that it still works with 2000 server. Then you just transfer all the server roles to the 2003 box and then demote the 2000 boxes.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope you take the right way, it'll be easier for you... again, please post the dcdiag and netdiag logs...

I did up a step by step for 2000 to 2003 migration, it is easy.
http://newfierefugee.wordpress.com/2007/07/08/upgradingmigrating-from-2000-to-2003-server/


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

rhynes said:


> I hope you take the right way, it'll be easier for you... again, please post the dcdiag and netdiag logs...
> 
> I did up a step by step for 2000 to 2003 migration, it is easy.
> http://newfierefugee.wordpress.com/2007/07/08/upgradingmigrating-from-2000-to-2003-server/


Very well written and easy to undestand. sbertram, follow that link and you can't go wrong.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi i did talk to my boss a bit about this today and next week we are going to lay off 12 people( i am 99% sure i am not one of them) and some people will not be here so i can take thier PCs. Other people will get new roles, and the compnay will kind be overhauled. With that said he really wants to start over with a new domain name and change our DHCP scope and cahnge what systems have static IPs. Right now all the printers are in all differenrt IP ranges, etc. If we do it his way we will start all over which is a real pain, but we start on a clean slate and keeps me employeed. I hope to know more next week as i told him to think about what he wants to do. Plus i belive lay offs start next week. 

I will keep you posted on what we do. Again a million thanks for the advice so far. Can i ask what you do for a job. Like network admin or do you outsrouce your skills to companines? Maybe a teacher. Do you have any certs? 

Good Day


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't know if you're talking to me or srhoades but as for me, i've been in IT for 16 years now. I do mentoring/teaching by taking students in on server/network installations and what not... Most of my time is spent doing network rescues when the MCSE's screw things up.

I'm not certified - know alot of people with the alphabet behind their name but they still don't know squat about installations and troubleshooting :O|

Good luck in whatever you do...


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

talking to both, are you in Mineesota i love to go in on server/network installation.
Take care
Steve


----------

